# Flex/Superflex nib source



## Fibonacci

I have been using an FP as my carry pen for a couple months now and want to go a bit fancieer with it.

I am currently using the #5 stock IPG nib that came with it, but I want a finer line and more variation with pressure.  From what I have read, it sounds like I want a fine or extra fine flex or superflex nib.

I don't see those for sale at any of the usual places, but I might just not know what I am looking at.

Oklahoman has bock extra fine #5 nibs, but it looks like they are the semi-flex.

Does anyone here carry these or know where to get them?  I would like to stay below $20 for the nib if possible, but I might be dreaming on that point.


----------



## bitshird

I think you'll find, for a flexible nib, you are going to have to get a 14kt nib, they will respond to pressure, and return to normal, but good luck on the $20.00 price.


----------



## watch_art

Mauricio knows flex.  
Vintage Fountain Pens, Flexible Nibs, Super Flex Nibs, Wet Noodles, and Penmanship - Home

You can also get a Noodler's Konrad or Ahab with a flexy nib.  Or look on ebay and go vintage.  Waterman and Swan are good companies for flexy nibs.  

14k gold nibs are the only way to go - but some old steel is very springy.  I had a Japanese "Power" pen (an eyedropper) that had what I heard called a Mikata or Mitaka nib.  Sorta flexy - very nice - INCREDIBLY smooth for an XF.

And those #5 "semi-flex" nibs are no such thing.  Stiff steel nibs.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but to get a full flex nib your going to spent at least $100 more like $150 for a 14 K gold, steel just won't flex .


----------



## IPD_Mr

Both Shawn and Roy are correct.  First you need a gold nib.  At current prices of gold a 14k nib sold for scrap is $30-$35.  Most modern gold nibs have little flex.  These will need to be sent to a true nibmeister to have flex put in the nib.  This is done by changing the wings of the nib and thinning the material of the tines from the back side.  This is a major undertaking and generally you are looking at $75 for just the work on the nib.  Even with all that you still will not get a nib with the flex of a vintage Waterman.  A good old Waterman's nib from pre 1930 will go from extra fine to a triple broad with ease.  They are blast to work and play with.  We just go in an old Waterman's eyedropper slip cap which is a #12 that does this.  This is a pre 1920 pen and we will not discuss the price as it is not for sale.  With your $20 budget you most likely will not find what you are looking for.  Now you might get lucky and find an old BHR (black hard rubber) Waterman with a flexy nib at an antique shop for a good price if you are lucky and the seller has no idea what they have.


----------



## BRobbins629

I recently bought a few Noodler's Ahabs which you can get for $20.  To me, the nib is very flexible.  Goulet Pens has an interactive page where you can compare to some of the modern gold with this nib:

The Nib Nook

I've already bought a couple with the plans to harvest the nib and the piston filler and put in a custom pen. The flex is very good. The pen disassembles quite easily.  Haven't measured the threads yet, but knowing Noodlers they are likely to be standard. If not, I'm sure something close will work or you can chase the threads with a close die. $20 for just those parts is as good as it gets.


----------



## watch_art

Seriously - Swan.
swan pen | eBay

As you look through - keep your eyes open for the black ones, forget about scrap prices - you're not buying scrap nibs.  They're worth more on the pen in good shape - but you could still get lucky and get a pen with a great nib for next to nothing.  Just depends on if anybody sees it first.

This one looks nice:
ANTIQUE 1915 MABIE TODD SWAN SF230 "BLACKBIRD" FOUNTAIN PEN - 7 PHOTOs | eBay

What you want to look for are long tines - but sometimes even the short ones can be flexible.

Check this out - this is my Swan.  Was $62 shipped from England.
Swan M2 - The Fountain Pen Network


----------



## Fibonacci

I would pay more than the $20, but I don't think I am willing to pay the $100+ for a gold nib at this point in my life.  There are a lot of things that I can buy for that much money.

Thanks for the tips on the older pens.  I will start watching for them and the ahab nibs.


----------



## Jgrden

watch_art said:


> Seriously - Swan.
> swan pen | eBay
> 
> As you look through - keep your eyes open for the black ones, forget about scrap prices - you're not buying scrap nibs.  They're worth more on the pen in good shape - but you could still get lucky and get a pen with a great nib for next to nothing.  Just depends on if anybody sees it first.
> 
> This one looks nice:
> ANTIQUE 1915 MABIE TODD SWAN SF230 "BLACKBIRD" FOUNTAIN PEN - 7 PHOTOs | eBay
> 
> What you want to look for are long tines - but sometimes even the short ones can be flexible.
> 
> Check this out - this is my Swan.  Was $62 shipped from England.
> Swan M2 - The Fountain Pen Network



Thanks for the lead. I joined the FPN. It is a great source for those who work with fountain pens.


----------



## watch_art

Yes it is - just as much to learn about fountain pens, using them and fixing them, as there is in our library here about MAKING them.


----------



## Robert111

BRobbins629 said:


> I recently bought a few Noodler's Ahabs which you can get for $20.  To me, the nib is very flexible.  Goulet Pens has an interactive page where you can compare to some of the modern gold with this nib:
> 
> The Nib Nook
> 
> I've already bought a couple with the plans to harvest the nib and the piston filler and put in a custom pen. The flex is very good. The pen disassembles quite easily.  Haven't measured the threads yet, but knowing Noodlers they are likely to be standard. If not, I'm sure something close will work or you can chase the threads with a close die. $20 for just those parts is as good as it gets.



I had the same idea but just haven't had time yet. Without going to the shop, I think the Ahab threads are 7/16 x 36, and I think I got a T & D at Victor.


----------

